# Australian to America



## brettm (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm a 20 y/o Australian citizen (I also hold Swiss citizenship) currently living in Brisbane in my first year of a Bachelor of Engineering at the Queensland University of Technology. My girlfriend is a 24 y/o American citizen (who also holds Canadian citizenship) beginning a 2 year Masters in Teaching program in the last quarter of this year; she holds a Bachelor of Arts majoring in Political Science from the University of Nevada. She lives in Las Vegas with her family. I live with my grandfather who has a small income, and I myself can barely find decent employment to sustain myself and my visits to my girlfriend in my holidays. She's in a slightly better situation (ie. actually having a supportive family).

I am hoping to find out how we can best be together ASAP and complete our studies at the same time. Unfortunately I do not live in a great environment here in Brisbane. Any and all advice would be appreciated with this. I'll answer the 'potential openings' thingo too, if it helps.

** Are you married to or considering marrying a US citizen, a permenant resident, or someone on a non-immigrant visa?*
Yes
** Do you have an academic degree?*
Not yet, in November of 2016 I will have a Bachelor in Mechanical Engineering
** Do you have specialist skills?*
Not that I know of
** Are you interested in menial seasonal work?*
I guess so.
** Are you interested in becoming a student and, if so, do you have the necessary capital?*
I am currently a student, and I don't know how much capital is required but I probably do not have it.
** Are you a student or recent graduate in your home country?*
Student
** Are you an Australian citizen?*
Yes


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Better you both finish your respective education in your own country before you contemplate marriage


----------



## brettm (Mar 29, 2013)

Why?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

brettm said:


> Why?


because you properly don't earn enough for a affidavit of support for a spousal visa 
or the US citizen does not


----------



## brettm (Mar 29, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> because you properly don't earn enough for a affidavit of support for a spousal visa
> or the US citizen does not


Yeah that's true for right now. She finishes her degree in the Fall of 2015, after which she'll be a qualified teacher within the US. Would it be best for me to marry her then, come back home, file all the I-130, affidavit and I-485 forms and have them processed, whilst I finish the last semester or 2 of my degree? Because during that time she'd be working as a teacher and have enough income to sponsor me etc.

I just need some advice on all this and how we can plan the next 4-5 years of our lives.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

brettm said:


> Yeah that's true for right now. She finishes her degree in the Fall of 2015, after which she'll be a qualified teacher within the US. Would it be best for me to marry her then, come back home, file all the I-130, affidavit and I-485 forms and have them processed, whilst I finish the last semester or 2 of my degree? Because during that time she'd be working as a teacher and have enough income to sponsor me etc.
> 
> I just need some advice on all this and how we can plan the next 4-5 years of our lives.


First - teacher is a great profession but it is an overcrowded field when it comes to employment, especially with just a ba and no experience. Not to mention the compensation ranges.

Why do you not look into an exchange semester?

Read through the details of k1 and cr1. Travelstate.gov and uscis.gov are the official sites and walk you through requirements, form, fees and timelines.


----------



## brettm (Mar 29, 2013)

twostep said:


> First - teacher is a great profession but it is an overcrowded field when it comes to employment, especially with just a ba and no experience. Not to mention the compensation ranges.


I should've been more specific. She already has her BA, and she is beginning a Masters in Teaching in Fall of this year, which is two years and requires her to work as a teacher whilst studying her Masters.



twostep said:


> Why do you not look into an exchange semester?
> 
> Read through the details of k1 and cr1. Travelstate.gov and uscis.gov are the official sites and walk you through requirements, form, fees and timelines.


Thank you kindly. I've been looking into exchanges overseas for a while now and unfortunately they don't become available until after the 2nd year of my studies.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately - my answers stand. Does your fiancé. Have something lined up?


----------



## brettm (Mar 29, 2013)

twostep said:


> Unfortunately - my answers stand. Does your fiancé. Have something lined up?


Unfortunately not. Is it going to be easier for her to come here or me to go there? Come the end of our studies.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

brettm said:


> Unfortunately not. Is it going to be easier for her to come here or me to go there? Come the end of our studies.


That is your decision. Will she be able to work in Australia? Will you be able to support her? Your relationship is still young. Who knows what immigration laws will look like once you are ready to make a commitment.


----------



## brettm (Mar 29, 2013)

twostep said:


> That is your decision. Will she be able to work in Australia? Will you be able to support her? Your relationship is still young. Who knows what immigration laws will look like once you are ready to make a commitment.


Good point. At the moment I believe it'll be more feasible for me to go there, seeing as she will've finished her degree before me, and (ideally) would have a job which would satisfy the affadavit of support whilst I finished my degree.

I'd also like to know where I can look into building connections in the mechanical engineering industry over in the USA, so I'd find it easier to get a job there straight after university - if any of you have advice.

And for the affadavit of support - is it possible for her family members to sponsor me as well (worst case scenario).


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

brettm said:


> Good point. At the moment I believe it'll be more feasible for me to go there, seeing as she will've finished her degree before me, and (ideally) would have a job which would satisfy the affadavit of support whilst I finished my degree.
> 
> I'd also like to know where I can look into building connections in the mechanical engineering industry over in the USA, so I'd find it easier to get a job there straight after university - if any of you have advice.
> 
> And for the affadavit of support - is it possible for her family members to sponsor me as well (worst case scenario).


How do you plan to pay for tuition, fees and books?


----------



## brettm (Mar 29, 2013)

twostep said:


> How do you plan to pay for tuition, fees and books?


I would've finished my studies by the time I moved there, in the aforementioned scenario.


----------

